# July 1st



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I used a free app to track my route called "My Tracks"; I am going to attach a screen shot of some of the data it records. The app also records your path overlaid on Google Earth. We launched at 9:25 and returned 8 hours and 17 minutes later; we covered 26.73 miles for 14 flounder. We missed three legal fish and seen 10 to 15 under sized. We killed 10 of 14 between 4am and 6am, four of which were in a 10 radius. We had 37 pounds total with the heaviest at 3.41.
We ended up with one mullet, the mullet were thick at times and the crabs were all over.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Another screen shot of the part of the app that I'm not sharing.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats pretty cool man. Congrats on the fish.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties and a really cool app. Thanks for sharring


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a bunch of miles.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> That's a bunch of miles.


Yes it was, I've never really given it much thought until I used that app last night.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice flounder! Need to get that app.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I always rest the trip meter each night I go....Odometer never gets touched and accumulates Total miles covered in the boat from day one.

I average about 20mi a night under outboard and Trolling motor power combined.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't run over 5 miles a night if that. If I find fish on a stretch of shoreline on a rising tide, I will work the same stretch several times and pick up fish on every pass. I don't know why everybody thinks you have to run new shoreline all night long. When the tide is rising and baitfish present the flounders are moving and feeding. One night I ran the same 1/2 mile stretch of shoreline (bait present) for five hours on a rising and stuck over 200lbs. This wasn't in the fall either....it was August.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> I don't run over 5 miles a night if that. If I find fish on a stretch of shoreline on a rising tide, I will work the same stretch several times and pick up fish on every pass. I don't know why everybody thinks you have to run new shoreline all night long. When the tide is rising and baitfish present the flounders are moving and feeding. One night I ran the same 1/2 mile stretch of shoreline (bait present) for five hours on a rising and stuck over 200lbs. This wasn't in the fall either....it was August.


This was just an example of the distance covered on this trip. At 4am we only had four fish, the other 10 were stuck in the last hour and half a long a stretch of shoreline about 600 yards. You can't always made multiple passes along the same stretch of shoreline. I also do what you do, I'll make multiple passes working my way deeper.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How much gas did you burn on that run? My boat would run out I think. I get about 15-16 miles on 6 gallons with an older Tohatsu 40hp on a 14' Lowe Angler V. And your top speed is better than mine,I have made 29MPH by myself.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> This was just an example of the distance covered on this trip. At 4am we only had four fish, the other 10 were stuck in the last hour and half a long a stretch of shoreline about 600 yards. You can't always made multiple passes along the same stretch of shoreline. I also do what you do, I'll make multiple passes working my way deeper.


Sorry if it sounded like I was dogging you for running 20+ miles....I didn't mean to. Everybody hunts their own way. I was just trying to bring up that folks can run the same shoreline several times in a night. Sometimes I'll run a stretch, go hit some other spots, then come back to it several hours later and there will be new fish there.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

DFA I do the same thing. I hit spots several time during different levels of the tide.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> How much gas did you burn on that run? My boat would run out I think. I get about 15-16 miles on 6 gallons with an older Tohatsu 40hp on a 14' Lowe Angler V. And your top speed is better than mine,I have made 29MPH by myself.


About 6 gallons in the outboard (70 Yamaha) 2 gallons in the generator. The majority of the traveling was using the trolling motor.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Death From Above said:


> Sorry if it sounded like I was dogging you for running 20+ miles....I didn't mean to. Everybody hunts their own way. I was just trying to bring up that folks can run the same shoreline several times in a night. Sometimes I'll run a stretch, go hit some other spots, then come back to it several hours later and there will be new fish there.


You've got to remember some of the travel is getting to and from spots that I've been successful at before. Water quality issues and etc.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

*moving about*

Yhea you did move all over saw you'll on several different banks Monday night was wondering what you did after I left it with you at 2 am ?? work keeps getting in way. fish were starting to come to beach about that time.:thumbup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> About 6 gallons in the outboard (70 Yamaha) 2 gallons in the generator. The majority of the traveling was using the trolling motor.


I do hope that 31MPH is not your top speed? That 70 orta get quite a few more than that... I also use about 2 gallons in the genny,more if I run all 4 of the halogens. Its weird,I get 3 1/2-4 hours per gallon with 3 500w halogens,but if I turn the 4th one on it goes to 2 hours run time per gallon. I have an old Honda 2200 watt,it's loud,but it will run 4 500's and charge the trolling battery's with its 12V output. Before I used a genny I was very limited on trolling time,I have had up to 8 deepcycle battery's in the boat,trying to make it all night.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> I do hope that 31MPH is not your top speed? That 70 orta get quite a few more than that... I also use about 2 gallons in the genny,more if I run all 4 of the halogens. Its weird,I get 3 1/2-4 hours per gallon with 3 500w halogens,but if I turn the 4th one on it goes to 2 hours run time per gallon. I have an old Honda 2200 watt,it's loud,but it will run 4 500's and charge the trolling battery's with its 12V output. Before I used a genny I was very limited on trolling time,I have had up to 8 deepcycle battery's in the boat,trying to make it all night.


Top speed is around 42 mph, I for one do not run wide open at night!


----------

